# Spring of 2012



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Is gonna be killer.. Poults Poults and more poults... Literally cannot take a evening ride without stopping the truck 2-3 times for hen and poults crossing the road..


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I too have seen dozens of poults the last couple of weeks as well as several nice toms throughout the summer.


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

Poults and Hens everywhere here in southwest michigan. Coming from Dowagaic MI there were 2 hen and about 10-15 poults working there way across the street and I did my conservation for year and stopped traffic so they could live. Dumbass people would not stop for them. :yikes:


----------



## svs (Dec 3, 2008)

I have seen alot of poults this year also, can't wait to get after them again.


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

I love your optimism however I would like to point out that there is going to be a look of unknown weather between now and spring of '12. Just don't going counting them poults too soon!


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

DNR guy at the Flint workshop said the average life expectancy of a turkey in MI is 18 months. So the odds of those poults making it to 2012 could be pretty slim. Nice to see a good hatch though it certainly can't hurt in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

GoneFishin said:


> DNR guy at the Flint workshop said the average life expectancy of a turkey in MI is 18 months. So the odds of those poults making it to 2012 could be pretty slim. Nice to see a good hatch though it certainly can't hurt in the overall scheme of things.


Its actually much much shorter than that.. I would have to recheck but if considering the egg stage its more like less than a week.. .. If a turkey makes it too their first flight their chance of survival sky rockets.. The poults you are seeing now have made it through the toughest part of their life..


----------



## Wildcatdad (Dec 24, 2009)

This years poults will be next years jakes, which will be 2012 Toms. The first step is lots of poults. Let's hope for an easy winter and lots of jakes next year.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Let's give them until 2013......I know that all of us prefer the 3 year old birds! :coolgleam


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

You darn QTM (Quality Turkey Management) guys, and your age structure! 

We too have seen a ton of poults in our areas. They are thriving!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Saw a bunch of young birds with two hens just around the corner from my house yesterday morning.....they weren't real big, but they looked healthy and large enough to get away from predators.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

FireDoc66 said:


> You darn QTM (Quality Turkey Management) guys, and your age structure!


Nice:evil::lol:.....Cant wait to read the debates with this one!!!

I have noticed a few more birds around this summer. Even had a small group walking through the yard a few weeks ago.....even better was the fact that my little man, he's 6 heard them clucking a little bit and came and told me he heard turkeys in the yard. Low and behold there they were....one hen even flew up into one of the tree's on the property line with my neighbor.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Its always good when we have a good hatch. Sounds like this year is a very good hatch. The Michigan flock is doing pretty good overall. I know there are pockets that seem to struggle and MWTHA does a great job trying to help those areas that struggle especially through the winter months.

I've been hunting Missouri that past 7 years and the last 2 seasons have been very tough due to very poor hatches. This year the hatch looks poor as well with all the rain they have received. Bottom line it's great to hear all the positive news, I did my part last archery season on one of the properties I hunt by taking out a big female yote who I know did her damage to the poult population in the past. 

I agree with Ack I like those 3 and 4 year old birds as well.  However sometimes those goofy 2 year olds are hard to pass up. Here's to a good times in the turkey woods of Michigan!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Good call! i should have been checking out the turkey population at my NE land... plus i just found out i can shoot 4 birds on one tag in the fall.... that is definitely worth the drive!


----------

